# Element 50 2007 - Lackfehler



## Olibiker (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo, 

bin seit letztem Freitag Besitzer des Bikes. Ein Traumbike!  Leider habe ich im Nachhinein sowohl im Tretlagerbereich als auch an der Verbindung Oberrohr/Steurrohr dunlkle "Flecken" entdeckt . Es ist kein Schmutz. Wenn ich mit dem Fingernagel drüber fahre spüre ich auch keine Unebenheiten. Gehe heut zum Händler. Der macht dann Bilder und schickt diese an die betreffende Stelle bei Rocky. Es könnte dann sein, dass der Hersteller einen nachträglichen Preisnachlass gewährt. Habt ihr schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Die Makel sind nicht groß aber troztdem sichtbar (vor allem seit dem ich sie bemerkt habe; da schaue ich nun andauernd hin... ) Bin mal gespannt was Rocky dazu meint bzw. zu bieten hat. Würdet ihr dass Geld nehmen oder besser den Rahmen tauschen lassen? Was wäre bei einem Lackfehler ein angemessener Betrag? Kann leider keine Bilder einstellen, da keine Digicam. Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## ow1 (5. Februar 2007)

Das mit dem Lackschaden musst du für dich selbst entscheiden ob es dich stört oder nicht. Ich an meiner Stelle würde den Rahmen tauschen lassen. RM wirbt ja speziell für seine tollen Lackierungen. Wenn du aber nachträglich einen Preisnachlass möchtest, kaufts du dir mit dem Geld dafür ne Digicam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-UnLTD (5. Februar 2007)

Moin,

wir hatten hier auch schon ein Vertex mit Lackfehlern. Sind eigentlich keine Lackfehler, aber durch die neue halbdurchsichtige Lackierung sind bisher verdeckte Verarbeitungsspuren eben zu sehen. Wir haben einen Ersatzrahmen bekommen. Warte einfach ab, was dein Händler oder BA sagt. Es kommt nie gut hier so'n Geschrei zu veranstalten, bevor die Sache bei BA durch ist. Das wurde in diversen Unterforen aber schon öfters diskutiert. Also Füsse still halten und warten...


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (5. Februar 2007)

Doppelpost


----------



## bestmove (5. Februar 2007)

Olibiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin seit letztem Freitag Besitzer des Bikes. Ein Traumbike!  Leider habe ich im Nachhinein sowohl im Tretlagerbereich als auch an der Verbindung Oberrohr/Steurrohr dunlkle "Flecken" entdeckt . Es ist kein Schmutz. Wenn ich mit dem Fingernagel drüber fahre spüre ich auch keine Unebenheiten. Gehe heut zum Händler. Der macht dann Bilder und schickt diese an die betreffende Stelle bei Rocky. Es könnte dann sein, dass der Hersteller einen nachträglichen Preisnachlass gewährt. Habt ihr schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Die Makel sind nicht groß aber troztdem sichtbar (vor allem seit dem ich sie bemerkt habe; da schaue ich nun andauernd hin... ) Bin mal gespannt was Rocky dazu meint bzw. zu bieten hat. Würdet ihr dass Geld nehmen oder besser den Rahmen tauschen lassen? Was wäre bei einem Lackfehler ein angemessener Betrag? Kann leider keine Bilder einstellen, da keine Digicam. Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


Interessant, lass uns bitte wissen was dabei rausgekommen ist! Also wenn die Flecken nicht so arg sind, würd ich eher das Geld nehmen. Die Stabilität des Rahmens ist deswegen wohl nicht beeinträchtigt ... Übrigens hab ich das jetzt schon öfter gehört, liegt in erster Linie an der halbdurchsichtigen Lackierung.

An meinem SXC´07 scheint der Stempel von Easton am Aluminium Rohr durch die Lackierung ... ich weiß nicht so Recht was ich davon halten soll. Es stört mich eigentlich nicht ...


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (5. Februar 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> An meinem SXC´07 scheint der Stempel von Easton am Aluminium Rohr durch die Lackierung ... ich weiß nicht so Recht was ich davon halten soll. Es stört mich eigentlich nicht ...




Das Easton Logo ist oft durchzusehen, weil's eingeprägt ist. (bei Element, Slayer old + new, Vertex, usw) Das ist doch eher ein "Qualitätssiegel" als schlecht.


----------



## s.d (6. Februar 2007)

Also der Easton Stempel ist bei mir fast bei jedem Bike zu sehen beim Element natürlich bisschen deutlicher wegen der Nasslackierung aber mich störts nicht. Wie schon gesagt eher Qualitätsmerkmal.


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Februar 2007)

mir ist neulich aufgefallen das mein switch rahmen keine initialen auf diesem schweißer emblem drauf hat. meint ihr ich kann dafür nen neuen verlangen? 

schließlich zahlt man bei rocky dafür auch n gutes stück extra


----------



## bestmove (6. Februar 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Also der Easton Stempel ist bei mir fast bei jedem Bike zu sehen beim Element natürlich bisschen deutlicher wegen der Nasslackierung aber mich störts nicht. Wie schon gesagt eher Qualitätsmerkmal.



An meinem Element zuvor war es nicht zusehen, daher war ich jetzt ein wenig irritiert aber du hast Recht, das spricht natürlich für die Quallität 
By the way: Auf meinem Schweißer Aufkleber fehlen auch die Initialien, entweder schon weggerubbelt oder nie da gewesen. Meint Ihr, ich könnt jetzt nen Tausender wieder kriegen   

@Olibiker
gibs schon Neues?


----------



## Olibiker (7. Februar 2007)

Mein Händler hat noch nix von sich hören lassen. Werd morgen mal anrufen. Damit ich nicht mißverstanden werde: Mir geht es hier nicht drum, aus der Sache dickes Kapital zu schlagen. Das Bike finde ich nach wie vor super. Ich liebe es! Ich habe ein halbes Jahr nach nem neuen Bike gesucht. Und das Element ist den Aufwand wert gewesen. Aber mein Traumbike soll halt auch keinen Makel haben...


----------



## s.d (7. Februar 2007)

Also ich glaub die Schweißer Signatur ist weggerubbelt das geht ziemlich schnell nehmen wol schlechte Stifte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (7. Februar 2007)

Die Signatur des Schweißers fehlt bei mir auch schon. Vermutlich putzen wir unsere Bikes einfach zu oft 

Gruß
Södi


----------



## csx (7. Februar 2007)

Olibiker schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat noch nix von sich hören lassen. Werd morgen mal anrufen. Damit ich nicht mißverstanden werde: Mir geht es hier nicht drum, aus der Sache dickes Kapital zu schlagen. Das Bike finde ich nach wie vor super. Ich liebe es! Ich habe ein halbes Jahr nach nem neuen Bike gesucht. Und das Element ist den Aufwand wert gewesen. Aber mein Traumbike soll halt auch keinen Makel haben...



früher oder später hast sowieso schrammen, kratzer und dellen dran. fahr lieber damit und geniess es   wegen sowas rumärgern bringts einfach net. is nur nen fahrrad ! mein rahmen hatte auch fehler in der nasslackierung als er neu war, hab leider damals auch kein anspruch auf garantie gehabt. bei meinem vertex sind auch schwarze punkte im lack verteilt -.- rmb eben


----------



## soederbohm (7. Februar 2007)

Hab solche Verfärbungen an dem Slayer SXC Canuck auch gesehen. Scheinen vom Anschweißen der Zughalter zu kommen. Dennoch find ich die neue "Lasur" echt scharf.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## mr320 (7. Februar 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Hab solche Verfärbungen an dem Slayer SXC Canuck auch gesehen. Scheinen vom Anschweißen der Zughalter zu kommen. Dennoch find ich die neue "Lasur" echt scharf.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Mein SXC Canuck hat auch solche Stellen an den Zughaltern. Ich versuch mal demnächst ein paar Bilder reinzustellen !!!


----------



## Xexano (8. Februar 2007)

Kann man wirklich bei BA nach einer neuen Schweisser-Signatur fragen? Wäre nämlich cool, meine Signatur ist leider auch schon weg. Ich weiß noch, wie da "SP" draufstand... hmmm... die ganzen Unterschriften der Kontroll-Durchläufe habe ich auch noch...

LRS kommt übrigens von Jason!


----------



## Litti1 (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Auch an meinem ETS-X Roulette schimmern dunkle Flecken durch die Lackierung, 
Bisschen ärgerlich ist's schon -- ist ja immerhin ein Special Edition...... 

Mal schauen was RM da machen wird, hergeben will ich das Bike eigentlich nicht
====> ist zu scharf um's zu tauschen !!!

Grüsse,

Litti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olibiker (8. Februar 2007)

Habe heut mit meinem Händler gesprochen. Werde den Rahmen behalten, denn ein Austausch ist keine Garantie dafür, dass der Tauschrahmen keine dunkle Flecken mehr hat. Das hängt einfach mit der neuen transparenten Pulverbeschichtung zusammen. Hier und da können dann kleine Verarbeitungsspuren (Schweißen) zu sehen sein. Ich habe erst ein Lackierfehler befürchtet, doch das ist es definitiv nicht. Somit hat sich mein anfänglicher Ärger wieder gelegt  Und nach einigen ordentlichen Schotterstrecken gehts mir dann hoffentlich ganz am A.... vorbei


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (8. Februar 2007)

Olibiker schrieb:


> Habe heut mit meinem Händler gesprochen. Werde den Rahmen behalten, denn ein Austausch ist keine Garantie dafür, dass der Tauschrahmen keine dunkle Flecken mehr hat. Das hängt einfach mit der neuen transparenten Pulverbeschichtung zusammen. Hier und da können dann kleine Verarbeitungsspuren (Schweißen) zu sehen sein. Ich habe erst ein Lackierfehler befürchtet, doch das ist es definitiv nicht. Somit hat sich mein anfänglicher Ärger wieder gelegt  Und nach einigen ordentlichen Schotterstrecken gehts mir dann hoffentlich ganz am A.... vorbei



Dann viel Spass mit deinem neuen Bike...


----------



## mr320 (10. Februar 2007)

Hab jetzt mal ein paar Bilder reingestellt.


















Sind zwar nicht so toll aber zu sehen ist doch was. An meinem SXC Canuck sind nur die Stellen mit den Zuganschlägen betroffen und nur dort wo der Rahmen rot lackiert ist. Wie schon vorher geschrieben scheint es kein Lackfehler sondern eher eine chemische Reaktion zu sein. Naja ist halt glücklicherweise nur Unterseite Unterrohr 2x und 1x Unterseite Oberrohr. Damit kann ich leben. Umtauschen kommt jedenfalls nicht in Frage wenn es nur 2 Stück in der Größe in Deutschland gibt. Hat mir genug Schwierigkeiten bereitet an das gute Stück ranzukommen !!!


----------



## xtobix (11. Februar 2007)

mr320 schrieb:


>



hm..was sind das für flecken links auf dem ersten bild und unten auf dem anderen? sind das auch lackfehler?

des weitern versteh ich hier manchmal die welt nicht mehr...sorry aber echt...
ich weiß ich bin hier im rocky forum und da darf man ja über geld nicht reden...
aber HALLO hacks noch....hier wir ein riesen batzen von geld bezahlt für ein produkt was so einfach mal schlecht ist. 

und wenn ich manche erfahrungen von oben lese oh man oh man was tun sich da für abgründe auf.  
oder auch z.b:
_früher oder später hast sowieso schrammen, kratzer und dellen dran. fahr lieber damit und geniess es, wegen sowas rumärgern bringts einfach net. is nur nen fahrrad !_

haha ich lach mich tot. klar es ist nur ein fahrrad, aber es steht rocky mountain drauf ... blödes beispiel aber muß jetzt sein: wenn ihr euch ein neues auto kauft, 
ist euch da sowas auch egal? oder bei andere luxusgütern?

ich hab ein element von '99... schrammen...ja...kratzer...jep..beulen..nö...so jetzt über 7 jahre alt. 
da find ich das auch ok, aber doch nicht bei einem NEUEN rahmen...
der frisch aus "canada"  kommt und für den nach jedem arbeitsgang der typ da sein "schriftzeichen" auf die laufkarte macht.

mein traum z.b. immer noch der element rahmen im tribal design. 
würde der NEU mit nur einem kleinen fehler kommen... wer ich damit doch nicht glücklich. special edition hin oder her.

also ich bin wirklich großer rocky fan. aber wenn ich mir die sachen die letzte zeit so anschaue...  
trotzdem bauen sie noch die schicksten räder find ich.

jaja mecker mecker mecker wie gesagt... sorry! muste mal sein.


----------



## bestmove (11. Februar 2007)

xtobix schrieb:


> hm..was sind das für flecken links auf dem ersten bild und unten auf dem anderen? sind das auch lackfehler?
> 
> des weitern versteh ich hier manchmal die welt nicht mehr...sorry aber echt...
> ich weiß ich bin hier im rocky forum und da darf man ja über geld nicht reden...
> aber HALLO hacks noch....hier wir ein riesen batzen von geld bezahlt für ein produkt was so einfach mal schlecht ist.


Was auf den Bildern zusehen ist, sieht wirklich erschreckend aus  nicht mal die Halterungen sondern daneben so komische Lackausbesserungen?!? Das muss nen Einzelstück sein ... ich hab sowas nicht. Neue Lackierung hin oder her aber sowas geht dann wirklich nicht!


			
				xtobix schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ich manche erfahrungen von oben lese oh man oh man was tun sich da für abgründe auf.
> oder auch z.b:
> _früher oder später hast sowieso schrammen, kratzer und dellen dran. fahr lieber damit und geniess es, wegen sowas rumärgern bringts einfach net. is nur nen fahrrad !_
> 
> ...



Du hast Recht, es ist nicht egal. Der Kultstatus geht nicht ins unendliche, der hat auch Grenzen. Bei so mieser Qualität (anhand der Fotos) würd ich den Rahmen schnellstens umtauschen. Hier muss man unbedingt vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sprechen, die können ja nicht machen wa se wollen m.M.


----------



## Formwandler (11. Februar 2007)

...nur sehen diese "Lackausbesserungen" nach Eigenbau aus,
neben dem Unterrrohrschriftzug auch zu sehen,
die Bilder sind für mich gross genug ...


----------



## mr320 (11. Februar 2007)

xtobix schrieb:


> hm..was sind das für flecken links auf dem ersten bild und unten auf dem anderen? sind das auch lackfehler?



*Die anderen FLECKEN sind NUR durch die Kamera entstanden !!! Mußte halt ziemlich nah ran an den Rahmen. Spiegellungen etc.

Also bis auf die leicht dunklen Ränder um den Zuganschlägen ist alles tadellos !!!​*


Problem scheint halt zu sein, das das Team Rot durchsichtig ist und sich bei RM scheinbar keiner die Mühe macht, den Rahmen vor der Lackierung zu reinigen. TRAURIG


----------



## wilson (11. Februar 2007)

Das sind doch keine Fehler, sondern durch das Anschweissen der Zuganschläge bedingte Hitzeverfärbungen des Metalls, die durch den transparenten Lack halt durchschimmern.


----------

